# My little collection :D



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

A couple months of obsessive collecting and you get this:















































This is from my first trip to my nearest MAC store. I'm just starting out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC:

Pigments- My favorite!

http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/3474/1020072db5.png

Self made quad!
http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1262/1020074jn5.png

Samples generously provided by my MAC obsessed friend. 

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1196/1020076np1.png

Non MAC:

Medusa's Makeup (FRIGGIN' DELICIOUS)

http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/1058/1020077yo2.png
http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/5418/1020081dz0.png

My Brushes:

No big name brand brushes here. I mostly use my Medusa's Makeup brushes. 
http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/5703/1020083dc2.png


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 14, 2008)

These Medusa's brushes look so cute, where did you get them?


----------



## Winnie (Apr 14, 2008)

Those e/s in your quad look amazing together! I like!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 14, 2008)

love your pigment collection!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice collection!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_These Medusa's brushes look so cute, where did you get them?_

 
We carry Medusa's entire line (minus the e/s, these are called "dusts") at my job in Vegas. I go a little happy because we get a 40% discount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They normally cost $50 something, but with my discount I got them for like $30.


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 15, 2008)

Medusa's Make up is the shit!! Lol. Idk if I can say that, but oh well. It is!!! I LOVE the piggies... The only brush I have is the PINK kabuki and its awesome.

What costs $50?? Those Medusa pigments?????????????????

They are like $6 a jar in Chicago. Gah! That makes me want to go buy some.. Hmmmm.. I'm going tomorrow!! Lol..


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Medusa's Make up is the shit!! Lol. Idk if I can say that, but oh well. It is!!! I LOVE the piggies... The only brush I have is the PINK kabuki and its awesome.

What costs $50?? Those Medusa pigments?????????????????

They are like $6 a jar in Chicago. Gah! That makes me want to go buy some.. Hmmmm.. I'm going tomorrow!! Lol.._

 
$50 for the brush sets, but I got them for $30 because of my discounts.

I get my eye dusts for like $4 again, because of my discount. I can't wait until we get the eye shadows!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 15, 2008)

OOOO Medusa's Makeup look so pretty!!  I wish we had it in Buffalo!  Thanks for sharing your wonderful collection!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 15, 2008)

Love your pigments.  I am obsessed with pigments.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Aug 21, 2008)

Ah, how my collection has grown.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## nunu (Aug 22, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## x3n (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice! You`re off to a GREAT start.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 22, 2008)

pretty collection


----------

